# Very very distant Aerotrain memory ?



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

🌈 Hi. 
I've had this ancient memory from the 60s of riding to somewhere in the east, perhaps to/from Boston / NY, other, on the *Aerotrain*..
I'd like to know if it was instead a dream I'd had but over decades became what I started accepting as being real and never likely would have occurred ...
And the *real* oddity about this: There were passenger seats in the engine right behind the cab and I'm seeing out the windshield with 2 people, engineer and likely the fireman, lower down in front of me, of course running it but also just chatting between say, signals or stations. It was at night, headlight was on...
Anyone know if this could have occurred ? *M*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, never happened, at least not on the Aerotrain. Only room for two in the locomotive.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Boston-NY would be on the former New Haven railroad.

I don't think it was the "Aerotrain" you rode on, but was instead the United Aircraft Turbo Train that DID run Boston to New York. And it DID have an "upper deck" where a few passengers sat directly behind the engineer/fireman seats in the power car on the head end.

See this article:








UAC TurboTrain - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*J.ALBERT*, THANKS A MILLION !!!
Last night I was thinking *just that*; that maybe Aerotrain was wrong, that I should have said Turbo Train, and was going to correct it today !!!
This is great !! After what must be 50 + years, it was *not* a *dream* !! It really happened !! And I was living in Cambridge Mass., Franconia New Hampshire, Bangor/Waterville Maine, NYC in those days.
Yep !! There's the passenger windows behind the crew where I sat !!! This also clarifies I was at same floor level, not higher up than them. Naturally I'd made my way up front for obvious reasons !! And I think it was an aisle seat !!!
This could very well be *thee* exact train I rode that night !!! Amazing !!!! 🛤🌄🛤🚦


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks like a real possibility, I would have loved to try that seating.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Turbo Train

I do belive Rapido made the CN version of the Turbo Train....


----------

